# Latte Art



## m4lcs67 (Mar 16, 2014)

This is one of the holy grails for me, but for some strange and peculiar reason while making a coffee this morning I looked at the lush red/brown crema on the top of the coffee and wondered how people can manage to get their latte are going with the crema in the way? I have seen videos where there is non, so therefore you have a clear shot at working you magic with the art. Does the crema need mixing in beforehand, so all you are left with is black coffee? Perhaps a strange question, but I must admit to being a little bit curious.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Add some milk - swirl and mix . Milk poured from a height will dive under the surface . Milk poured close to the surface will pop out , onto the canvas ... After that it's all about the right milk texture


----------



## m4lcs67 (Mar 16, 2014)

Excellent Mrboots. Thanks loads for that snippet of info. Luckily I do have a milk jug with a long spout which is ideal for directing the milk into a long fine stream.

I guess it is just down to a shed load of practice now then. Thanks once again.


----------

